# Korea crisis deepens



## Vikrant

I think Australian navy should have joined US navy. 

---

The head of all U.S. forces in the Pacific canceled a planned carrier exercise with the Australian navy and redirected the Carl Vinson carrier strike group to the waters off the Korean Peninsula as the U.S. weighs a series of limited options for dealing with an increasingly unbalanced and dangerous North Korean regime. 

In a release Saturday afternoon, U.S. Pacific Command announced the cancellation and redeployment of Vinson. Announcing carrier movements in advance is rare, and generally done to send a clear message. 

"Admiral Harry Harris, Commander, U.S. Pacific Command, has directed the Carl Vinson Strike Group to sail north and report on station in the Western Pacific Ocean after departing Singapore April 8," the release said. 

“Carl Vinson Strike Group, including Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), embarked Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 2, Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyers USS Wayne E. Meyer (DDG 108) and USS Michael Murphy (DDG 112), and Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Lake Champlain (CG 57), will operate in the Western Pacific rather than executing previously planned port visits to Australia.”  

The release does not specifically mention North Korea, but two defense officials who spoke to Navy Times Sunday said the move is designed to send a message to North Korea and to increasingly nervous allies such as Japan and South Korea that the U.S. is ready to defend them. 

“It’s designed to send a message to our allies and all the nations in the region,” one official said. “With Vinson comes a lot of options for leadership.” 

...

Korea crisis deepens as the US dispatches the Carl Vinson strike group to the region


----------



## Fenton Lum

Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?

The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.


----------



## DGS49

This is the modern day equivalent of the primitive adversary standing outside the encampment of the enemy and shaking his spear in the air while yelling insults.  The response of the threatened camp is not terribly predictable when the Chief is a fucking loon, as they have in North K.

Dangerous stuff, all things considered.


----------



## Vikrant

Fenton Lum said:


> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.



The naval assets of US navy that are being directed towards Korean peninsula were initially scheduled to engage in a bilateral military exercise with Australian navy. I figured, instead of cancelling the exercise, the designated Australia naval assets should have joined the US navy and should have continued the exercise off the Korean peninsula.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vikrant said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The naval assets of US navy that are being directed towards Korean peninsula were initially scheduled to engage in a bilateral military exercise with Australian navy. I figured, instead of cancelling the exercise, the designated Australia naval assets should have joined the US navy and should have continued the exercise off the Korean peninsula.
Click to expand...

American society is rather schizophrenic and it's penchant for war and empire are both unhealthy and evolutionarily unstable.  Australia would be much better off avoiding these types of entaglements.


----------



## Vikrant

DGS49 said:


> This is the modern day equivalent of the primitive adversary standing outside the encampment of the enemy and shaking his spear in the air while yelling insults.  The response of the threatened camp is not terribly predictable when the Chief is a fucking loon, as they have in North K.
> 
> Dangerous stuff, all things considered.



There is a school of thought that considers N Korea nothing but a proxy for China. Those who subscribe to this school of thought, maintain that China very cleverly uses N Korea to circumvent its NPT and CTBT obligations. So essentially, nuclear tests that N Korea carries out are nothing but the tests carried out on behalf of China. 

I think President Trump subscribes to this school of thought.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vikrant said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the modern day equivalent of the primitive adversary standing outside the encampment of the enemy and shaking his spear in the air while yelling insults.  The response of the threatened camp is not terribly predictable when the Chief is a fucking loon, as they have in North K.
> 
> Dangerous stuff, all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a school of thought that considers N Korea nothing but a proxy for China. Those who subscribe to this school of thought, maintain that China very cleverly uses N Korea to circumvent its NPT and CTBT obligations. So essentially, nuclear tests that N Korea carries out are nothing but the tests carried out on behalf of China.
> 
> I think President Trump subscribes to this school of thought.
Click to expand...

Well he sure ain't taking on China, too much Wall Street/"job creator" class money involved.


----------



## yiostheoy

No navies.

China is too unpredictable.

Unless Trump extracted a nonintervention promise from Xi last week then anything floating on the surface is an easy target for Chinese air power.


----------



## yiostheoy

The Auzzies are not stupid.

They won't get near Chinese waters now.


----------



## Fenton Lum

yiostheoy said:


> No navies.
> 
> China is too unpredictable.
> 
> Unless Trump extracted a nonintervention promise from Xi last week then anything floating on the surface is an easy target for Chinese air power.


China is unpredictable?  We elected Don, c'mon.


----------



## Vikrant

Fenton Lum said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The naval assets of US navy that are being directed towards Korean peninsula were initially scheduled to engage in a bilateral military exercise with Australian navy. I figured, instead of cancelling the exercise, the designated Australia naval assets should have joined the US navy and should have continued the exercise off the Korean peninsula.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American society is rather schizophrenic and it's penchant for war and empire are both unhealthy and evolutionarily unstable.  Australia would be much better off avoiding these types of entaglements.
Click to expand...


I do not think the American society in general is a warmongering society. Keep in mind that Trump won this presidential election on a mandate that he will keep US away from wars in the Middle East.


----------



## Fenton Lum

yiostheoy said:


> The Auzzies are not stupid.
> 
> They won't get near Chinese waters now.


Hopefully, but think about it; the US would like to use them as proxies in the same fashion that Israel uses us.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vikrant said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The naval assets of US navy that are being directed towards Korean peninsula were initially scheduled to engage in a bilateral military exercise with Australian navy. I figured, instead of cancelling the exercise, the designated Australia naval assets should have joined the US navy and should have continued the exercise off the Korean peninsula.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American society is rather schizophrenic and it's penchant for war and empire are both unhealthy and evolutionarily unstable.  Australia would be much better off avoiding these types of entaglements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not think the American society in general is a warmongering society. Keep in mind that Trump won this presidential election on a mandate that he will keep US away from wars in the Middle East.
Click to expand...


The power structure certainly is, they don't give a fuck about anything Don said or the will of the people.  War is business and this economy is not going back to some glorious yesteryear.  The system will require a distraction for the masses.


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> No navies.
> 
> China is too unpredictable.
> 
> Unless Trump extracted a nonintervention promise from Xi last week then anything floating on the surface is an easy target for Chinese air power.



China is very predictable  It is the N Korea which is very unpredictable. 

N Korea does have a very large military. So in this regard, the war could be a bit more high intensity than what we have been seeing in the Middle East.


----------



## Old Yeller

I hope this does not affect my Home value, Savings or job prospects.   that is all. Back to TV to watch Katlyin does Malibu..........yee haw.


----------



## depotoo

You need to get your facts straight-
Agreed Framework - Wikipedia


Fenton Lum said:


> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Old Yeller said:


> I hope this does not affect my Home value, Savings or job prospects.   that is all. Back to TV to watch Katlyin does Malibu..........yee haw.


Yup, that's exactly how we got to the place we are in american society.


----------



## Vikrant

Fenton Lum said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Auzzies are not stupid.
> 
> They won't get near Chinese waters now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, but think about it; the US would like to use them as proxies in the same fashion that Israel uses us.
Click to expand...


I doubt US will use a fellow white country like Australia as a proxy unless of course Israel decides to use Australia as its proxy through its another proxy, US


----------



## Fenton Lum

depotoo said:


> You need to get your facts straight-
> Agreed Framework - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.
Click to expand...



Um hmm.

The two faces of Rumsfeld

Rumsfeld Company Sold Nuclear Weapon Equipment to North Korea

Rolling Blunder

http://nypost.com/2016/01/06/you-can-thank-jimmy-carter-and-bill-clinton-for-north-koreas-nukes/

Rumsfeld was on ABB board during deal with North Korea


----------



## Vikrant

Fenton Lum said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this does not affect my Home value, Savings or job prospects.   that is all. Back to TV to watch Katlyin does Malibu..........yee haw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's exactly how we got to the place we are in american society.
Click to expand...


You may find my disclosure a bit strange but here it is: I have developed a revulsion towards watching TV. I prefer spending my time reading or blogging or posting on the political forums.


----------



## yiostheoy

I think Trump understands that he needs to nip N.Korea and the fat boy there in the bud.

Obama figured out that he did not need to do anything yet so he simply procrastinated.  Trump inherited the problem in N.Korea.

Nobody in N.Korea has been stupid enough to detonate nuclear tests before and nobody from there has fired missiles into the sea either.

That's just asking for a big spanking and Trump will give it to the fat boy because Trump was born a bully.

Sometimes a bully can be useful if he is on your side.

Trump is on our side.

Trump and Reagan are/were a lot alike except Reagan was more of a wimp.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vikrant said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this does not affect my Home value, Savings or job prospects.   that is all. Back to TV to watch Katlyin does Malibu..........yee haw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's exactly how we got to the place we are in american society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may find my disclosure a bit strange but here it is: I have developed a revulsion towards watching TV. I prefer spending my time reading or blogging or posting on the political forums.
Click to expand...

I divorced american television during the OJ trial, it's merely a conduit for poison and corporate state power structure indoctrination.


----------



## yiostheoy

A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.


----------



## Old Yeller

Fenton Lum said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this does not affect my Home value, Savings or job prospects.   that is all. Back to TV to watch Katlyin does Malibu..........yee haw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's exactly how we got to the place we are in american society.
Click to expand...



Makes me angry.  Katylin rear-ended (no pun) some car on PCH.  Caused a death. No charges?  You try rear-ending a car and pushing them into on-coming traffic! They would clean you out and lock you up.

But not "her"?  why?  Because: 
a.) rich and famous?  
b.) Was ill from getting fixed?  
c.) paying lots of property tax?  
d.) paying high income tax for TV appearances?  
e.) "she" is going to marry Lamar and start another show? 
f.) "she" is going into LPGA or MMAW or Olympic womens Shotput?
g.) "she" paid off family of the dead?  ******my favorite


----------



## Vikrant

Fenton Lum said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight-
> Agreed Framework - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um hmm.
> 
> The two faces of Rumsfeld
> 
> Rumsfeld Company Sold Nuclear Weapon Equipment to North Korea
> 
> Rolling Blunder
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/01/06/you-can-thank-jimmy-carter-and-bill-clinton-for-north-koreas-nukes/
> 
> Rumsfeld was on ABB board during deal with North Korea
Click to expand...


I believe that was done with an objective of bringing N Korea into the comity. However, it seems to have not worked for some reason.


----------



## yiostheoy

Fenton Lum said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this does not affect my Home value, Savings or job prospects.   that is all. Back to TV to watch Katlyin does Malibu..........yee haw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's exactly how we got to the place we are in american society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may find my disclosure a bit strange but here it is: I have developed a revulsion towards watching TV. I prefer spending my time reading or blogging or posting on the political forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I divorced american television during the OJ trial, it's merely a conduit for poison and corporate state power structure indoctrination.
Click to expand...

The OJ trial was riveting.

Marsha Clark blew it completely.

But then Vannatter taking a vial of OJ's blood back to the crime scene was dumber than dumb too.

Philip Vannatter dies at 70; LAPD detective in O.J. Simpson case


----------



## Fenton Lum

yiostheoy said:


> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.



By the end of this administration the unsubstantial people of this society will be in an even worse state of affairs economically.  The corporate state power structure will need lots of distractions to point the masses toward so all this continued societal wealth extraction may continue unabated.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Old Yeller said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this does not affect my Home value, Savings or job prospects.   that is all. Back to TV to watch Katlyin does Malibu..........yee haw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's exactly how we got to the place we are in american society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me angry.  Katylin rear-ended (no pun) some car on PCH.  Caused a death. No charges?  You try rear-ending a car and pushing them into on-coming traffic! They would clean you out and lock you up.
> 
> But not "her"?  why?  Because:
> a.) rich and famous?
> b.) Was ill from getting fixed?
> c.) paying lots of property tax?
> d.) paying high income tax for TV appearances?
> e.) "she" is going to marry Lamar and start another show?
> f.) "she" is going into LPGA or MMAW or Olympic womens Shotput?
> g.) "she" paid off family of the dead?  ******my favorite
Click to expand...

I'll see if I can locate some outrage for you.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vikrant said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight-
> Agreed Framework - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um hmm.
> 
> The two faces of Rumsfeld
> 
> Rumsfeld Company Sold Nuclear Weapon Equipment to North Korea
> 
> Rolling Blunder
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/01/06/you-can-thank-jimmy-carter-and-bill-clinton-for-north-koreas-nukes/
> 
> Rumsfeld was on ABB board during deal with North Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that was done with an objective of bringing N Korea into the comity. However, it seems to have not worked for some reason.
Click to expand...


So now we need a war, funny how we always wind up there isn't it.  We spend a lot of time and trillions on taking out former partners.  Sadam and Osama come to mind.


----------



## Fenton Lum

yiostheoy said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this does not affect my Home value, Savings or job prospects.   that is all. Back to TV to watch Katlyin does Malibu..........yee haw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's exactly how we got to the place we are in american society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may find my disclosure a bit strange but here it is: I have developed a revulsion towards watching TV. I prefer spending my time reading or blogging or posting on the political forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I divorced american television during the OJ trial, it's merely a conduit for poison and corporate state power structure indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OJ trial was riveting.
> 
> Marsha Clark blew it completely.
> 
> But then Vannatter taking a vial of OJ's blood back to the crime scene was dumber than dumb too.
> 
> Philip Vannatter dies at 70; LAPD detective in O.J. Simpson case
Click to expand...

It was a circus and the first venture into reality tv.


----------



## Old Yeller

yiostheoy said:


> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.




The best hope seems to be for China to go in and talk with the little General and bribe him in some way?  They share a long border.  

NK also shares a  border with Russia (Trumps buddy?).


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> I think Trump understands that he needs to nip N.Korea and the fat boy there in the bud.
> 
> Obama figured out that he did not need to do anything yet so he simply procrastinated.  Trump inherited the problem in N.Korea.
> 
> Nobody in N.Korea has been stupid enough to detonate nuclear tests before and nobody from there has fired missiles into the sea either.
> 
> That's just asking for a big spanking and Trump will give it to the fat boy because Trump was born a bully.
> 
> Sometimes a bully can be useful if he is on your side.
> 
> Trump is on our side.
> 
> Trump and Reagan are/were a lot alike except Reagan was more of a wimp.



Are you suggesting that all the news regarding N Korea's nuclear and missile tests were fake news (borrowing the terminology of President Trump)?


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.



This should not be a war with China. Heck, we are not even sure if there is going to be a war with N Korea. But since Australian navy is not rowing with US navy, it tells me that Aussies may have sense that something serious is cooking.


----------



## Vikrant

Fenton Lum said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of this administration the unsubstantial people of this society will be in an even worse state of affairs economically.  The corporate state power structure will need lots of distractions to point the masses toward so all this continued societal wealth extraction may continue unabated.
Click to expand...


I hope that does not happen as it will mark total betrayal.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vikrant said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of this administration the unsubstantial people of this society will be in an even worse state of affairs economically.  The corporate state power structure will need lots of distractions to point the masses toward so all this continued societal wealth extraction may continue unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that does not happen as it will mark total betrayal.
Click to expand...


This betrayal has been going on for half a century now, and "the people" have no will to take on the system.


----------



## Vikrant

Fenton Lum said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight-
> Agreed Framework - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um hmm.
> 
> The two faces of Rumsfeld
> 
> Rumsfeld Company Sold Nuclear Weapon Equipment to North Korea
> 
> Rolling Blunder
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/01/06/you-can-thank-jimmy-carter-and-bill-clinton-for-north-koreas-nukes/
> 
> Rumsfeld was on ABB board during deal with North Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that was done with an objective of bringing N Korea into the comity. However, it seems to have not worked for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we need a war, funny how we always wind up there isn't it.  We spend a lot of time and trillions on taking out former partners.  Sadam and Osama come to mind.
Click to expand...


US needs to be a bit more picky about its prospective partners. It seems that is what you are suggesting


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vikrant said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight-
> Agreed Framework - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um hmm.
> 
> The two faces of Rumsfeld
> 
> Rumsfeld Company Sold Nuclear Weapon Equipment to North Korea
> 
> Rolling Blunder
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/01/06/you-can-thank-jimmy-carter-and-bill-clinton-for-north-koreas-nukes/
> 
> Rumsfeld was on ABB board during deal with North Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that was done with an objective of bringing N Korea into the comity. However, it seems to have not worked for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we need a war, funny how we always wind up there isn't it.  We spend a lot of time and trillions on taking out former partners.  Sadam and Osama come to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US needs to be a bit more picky about its prospective partners. It seems that is what you are suggesting
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know, this has been working pretty well for the power structure, don't you think?  A few headlines from the corporate state owned media and a rabid public clamors for war.  Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Vikrant

Old Yeller said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best hope seems to be for China to go in and talk with the little General and bribe him in some way?  They share a long border.
> 
> NK also shares a  border with Russia (Trumps buddy?).
> 
> View attachment 121073
Click to expand...


Agree. It has to be China who will have to foot the bill for the bribery as Trump is not too keen on paying.


----------



## yiostheoy

Fenton Lum said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of this administration the unsubstantial people of this society will be in an even worse state of affairs economically.  The corporate state power structure will need lots of distractions to point the masses toward so all this continued societal wealth extraction may continue unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that does not happen as it will mark total betrayal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This betrayal has been going on for half a century now, and "the people" have no will to take on the system.
Click to expand...

It would take a general.

That's probably why the fat boy killed his uncle.


----------



## depotoo

Did you not read the agreement was made before the Bush administration?  Did you not read the bidding for the reactors took place before Bush and thusly, Rumsfeld?
And the consideration that less than a handful of companies can even, to this day, can meet with approvals.   



Fenton Lum said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight-
> Agreed Framework - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um hmm.
> 
> The two faces of Rumsfeld
> 
> Rumsfeld Company Sold Nuclear Weapon Equipment to North Korea
> 
> Rolling Blunder
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/01/06/you-can-thank-jimmy-carter-and-bill-clinton-for-north-koreas-nukes/
> 
> Rumsfeld was on ABB board during deal with North Korea
Click to expand...


----------



## HenryBHough

If Truman hadn't fucked up and fired McArthur there would be NO North Korea just now.

After winning World War II for America he reverted to his Democrat roots.  Pity, that.


----------



## yiostheoy

Vikrant said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should not be a war with China. Heck, we are not even sure if there is going to be a war with N Korea. But since Australian navy is not rowing with US navy, it tells me that Aussies may have sense that something serious is cooking.
Click to expand...

Yup exactly.

The Auzzies cannot risk losing their entire small fleet to a Chinese backlash.

The Auzzie fleet is safer in Auzzie waters.


----------



## Fenton Lum

yiostheoy said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of this administration the unsubstantial people of this society will be in an even worse state of affairs economically.  The corporate state power structure will need lots of distractions to point the masses toward so all this continued societal wealth extraction may continue unabated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that does not happen as it will mark total betrayal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This betrayal has been going on for half a century now, and "the people" have no will to take on the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would take a general.
> 
> That's probably why the fat boy killed his uncle.
Click to expand...


_By the end of this administration the unsubstantial people of this society will be in an even worse state of affairs economically. The corporate state power structure will need lots of distractions to point the masses toward so all this continued societal wealth extraction may continue unabated._

Not sure how that has anything to do with the above pard.


----------



## Fenton Lum

depotoo said:


> Did you not read the agreement was made before the Bush administration?  Did you not read the bidding for the reactors took place before Bush and thusly, Rumsfeld?
> And the consideration that less than a handful of companies can even, to this day, can meet with approvals.
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight-
> Agreed Framework - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Australia know we sold N Korea nuclear reactors a mere two years before we placed them on an "axis of evil list?  From company Rumsfeld had once sat on the board of directors of?  In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?
> 
> The empire lives for war, we are still an economic colonizer on the face of the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um hmm.
> 
> The two faces of Rumsfeld
> 
> Rumsfeld Company Sold Nuclear Weapon Equipment to North Korea
> 
> Rolling Blunder
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/01/06/you-can-thank-jimmy-carter-and-bill-clinton-for-north-koreas-nukes/
> 
> Rumsfeld was on ABB board during deal with North Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes son, hence the "In an utterly bipartisan effort/plan initiated under Clinton and completed under Bush?" line.


----------



## yiostheoy

Old Yeller said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best hope seems to be for China to go in and talk with the little General and bribe him in some way?  They share a long border.
> 
> NK also shares a  border with Russia (Trumps buddy?).
> 
> View attachment 121073
Click to expand...

China has no backbone.

Never have.  Never will.

N.Korea is a rabid dog.

China does not want to get bit.


----------



## Vikrant

Fenton Lum said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your facts straight-
> Agreed Framework - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um hmm.
> 
> The two faces of Rumsfeld
> 
> Rumsfeld Company Sold Nuclear Weapon Equipment to North Korea
> 
> Rolling Blunder
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/01/06/you-can-thank-jimmy-carter-and-bill-clinton-for-north-koreas-nukes/
> 
> Rumsfeld was on ABB board during deal with North Korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that was done with an objective of bringing N Korea into the comity. However, it seems to have not worked for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we need a war, funny how we always wind up there isn't it.  We spend a lot of time and trillions on taking out former partners.  Sadam and Osama come to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US needs to be a bit more picky about its prospective partners. It seems that is what you are suggesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I don't know, this has been working pretty well for the power structure, don't you think?  A few headlines from the corporate state owned media and a rabid public clamors for war.  Rinse, repeat.
Click to expand...


I could be wrong but it looks like people are beginning to become a bit more aware of the futile nature of some wars.


----------



## Fenton Lum

HenryBHough said:


> If Truman hadn't fucked up and fired McArthur there would be NO North Korea just now.
> 
> After winning World War II for America he reverted to his Democrat roots.  Pity, that.



Yeah, annihilation; america’s empire must be maintained.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Vikrant said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um hmm.
> 
> The two faces of Rumsfeld
> 
> Rumsfeld Company Sold Nuclear Weapon Equipment to North Korea
> 
> Rolling Blunder
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/01/06/you-can-thank-jimmy-carter-and-bill-clinton-for-north-koreas-nukes/
> 
> Rumsfeld was on ABB board during deal with North Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that was done with an objective of bringing N Korea into the comity. However, it seems to have not worked for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now we need a war, funny how we always wind up there isn't it.  We spend a lot of time and trillions on taking out former partners.  Sadam and Osama come to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US needs to be a bit more picky about its prospective partners. It seems that is what you are suggesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I don't know, this has been working pretty well for the power structure, don't you think?  A few headlines from the corporate state owned media and a rabid public clamors for war.  Rinse, repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but it looks like people are beginning to become a bit more aware of the futile nature of some wars.
Click to expand...


Not enough to challenge the power sructure.  No population on the planet is more incarcerated or more held under surveillance than the american population.  And we do nothing.


----------



## yiostheoy

Fenton Lum said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this does not affect my Home value, Savings or job prospects.   that is all. Back to TV to watch Katlyin does Malibu..........yee haw.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's exactly how we got to the place we are in american society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may find my disclosure a bit strange but here it is: I have developed a revulsion towards watching TV. I prefer spending my time reading or blogging or posting on the political forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I divorced american television during the OJ trial, it's merely a conduit for poison and corporate state power structure indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OJ trial was riveting.
> 
> Marsha Clark blew it completely.
> 
> But then Vannatter taking a vial of OJ's blood back to the crime scene was dumber than dumb too.
> 
> Philip Vannatter dies at 70; LAPD detective in O.J. Simpson case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a circus and the first venture into reality tv.
Click to expand...

My personal view was that OJ was guilty of a manslaughter brought on by emotional pressure from his bimbo slut x-wife.

If you read his book that is the impression you get.

He should have been more lightly charged rather than overcharged with 2 murder-one's.

Then a plea deal would have put him in prison for up to 5 years.

Even the Negroes would have agreed with that.

But Vannatter's bring OJ's blood to the scene changed everything.  What a dumbass cop.


----------



## Fenton Lum

yiostheoy said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's exactly how we got to the place we are in american society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may find my disclosure a bit strange but here it is: I have developed a revulsion towards watching TV. I prefer spending my time reading or blogging or posting on the political forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I divorced american television during the OJ trial, it's merely a conduit for poison and corporate state power structure indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OJ trial was riveting.
> 
> Marsha Clark blew it completely.
> 
> But then Vannatter taking a vial of OJ's blood back to the crime scene was dumber than dumb too.
> 
> Philip Vannatter dies at 70; LAPD detective in O.J. Simpson case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a circus and the first venture into reality tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My personal view was that OJ was guilty of a manslaughter brought on by emotional pressure from his bimbo slut x-wife.
> 
> If you read his book that is the impression you get.
> 
> He should have been more lightly charged rather than overcharged with 2 murder-one's.
> 
> Then a plea deal would have put him in prison for up to 5 years.
> 
> Even the Negroes would have agreed with that.
> 
> But Vannatter's bring OJ's blood to the scene changed everything.  What a dumbass cop.
Click to expand...


Terrific.


----------



## yiostheoy

Fenton Lum said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that was done with an objective of bringing N Korea into the comity. However, it seems to have not worked for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now we need a war, funny how we always wind up there isn't it.  We spend a lot of time and trillions on taking out former partners.  Sadam and Osama come to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> US needs to be a bit more picky about its prospective partners. It seems that is what you are suggesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I don't know, this has been working pretty well for the power structure, don't you think?  A few headlines from the corporate state owned media and a rabid public clamors for war.  Rinse, repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but it looks like people are beginning to become a bit more aware of the futile nature of some wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not enough to challenge the power sructure.  No population on the planet is more incarcerated or more held under surveillance than the american population.  And we do nothing.
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself.

It would be EASY to raise a million man armed white army from the ranks of American civilians -- even 10 million -- to take over any Fed or State government gone awry.  [EDITED FOR CLARITY.]

There are 300 million guns in possession now.

There are 40% of households armed.

There are still about 5% veterans who can provide leadership.

So don't kid yourself honey.


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should not be a war with China. Heck, we are not even sure if there is going to be a war with N Korea. But since Australian navy is not rowing with US navy, it tells me that Aussies may have sense that something serious is cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup exactly.
> 
> The Auzzies cannot risk losing their entire small fleet to a Chinese backlash.
> 
> The Auzzie fleet is safer in Auzzie waters.
Click to expand...


It seems like you are a firm believer in an inevitability of Chinese intervention. Well, it is not entirely illogical as N Korea is a vital proxy for China. Let us see what happens though. I am still trying to get my head wrapped around this as it came out of nowhere and so fast.


----------



## yiostheoy

Fenton Lum said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may find my disclosure a bit strange but here it is: I have developed a revulsion towards watching TV. I prefer spending my time reading or blogging or posting on the political forums.
> 
> 
> 
> I divorced american television during the OJ trial, it's merely a conduit for poison and corporate state power structure indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OJ trial was riveting.
> 
> Marsha Clark blew it completely.
> 
> But then Vannatter taking a vial of OJ's blood back to the crime scene was dumber than dumb too.
> 
> Philip Vannatter dies at 70; LAPD detective in O.J. Simpson case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a circus and the first venture into reality tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My personal view was that OJ was guilty of a manslaughter brought on by emotional pressure from his bimbo slut x-wife.
> 
> If you read his book that is the impression you get.
> 
> He should have been more lightly charged rather than overcharged with 2 murder-one's.
> 
> Then a plea deal would have put him in prison for up to 5 years.
> 
> Even the Negroes would have agreed with that.
> 
> But Vannatter's bring OJ's blood to the scene changed everything.  What a dumbass cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrific.
Click to expand...

Misconduct by 1 single cop can trash an entire trial.


----------



## Fenton Lum

yiostheoy said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we need a war, funny how we always wind up there isn't it.  We spend a lot of time and trillions on taking out former partners.  Sadam and Osama come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US needs to be a bit more picky about its prospective partners. It seems that is what you are suggesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I don't know, this has been working pretty well for the power structure, don't you think?  A few headlines from the corporate state owned media and a rabid public clamors for war.  Rinse, repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but it looks like people are beginning to become a bit more aware of the futile nature of some wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not enough to challenge the power sructure.  No population on the planet is more incarcerated or more held under surveillance than the american population.  And we do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> It would be small potatoes to raise a million man armed white army from the ranks of American civilians.  Even 10 million.
> 
> There are 300 million guns in possession now.
> 
> There are 40% of households armed.
> 
> There are still about 5% veterans who can provide leadership.
> 
> So don't kid yourself honey.
Click to expand...


So basically the "exceptional" american population can't even pull off a small potatoes operation honey.


----------



## yiostheoy

Vikrant said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should not be a war with China. Heck, we are not even sure if there is going to be a war with N Korea. But since Australian navy is not rowing with US navy, it tells me that Aussies may have sense that something serious is cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup exactly.
> 
> The Auzzies cannot risk losing their entire small fleet to a Chinese backlash.
> 
> The Auzzie fleet is safer in Auzzie waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like you are a firm believer in an inevitability of Chinese intervention. Well, it is not entirely illogical as N Korea is a vital proxy for China. Let us see what happens though.
Click to expand...

I have no idea what China will do.

I'm just saying that Trump should not bet on no Chinese response.

I would use submarines not surface ships.

Surface ships are vulnerable to air power.

China is the air power king in East Asia.

Submarines are less vulnerable to air power.

China does not have the submarine power to track American subs.


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best hope seems to be for China to go in and talk with the little General and bribe him in some way?  They share a long border.
> 
> NK also shares a  border with Russia (Trumps buddy?).
> 
> View attachment 121073
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> China has no backbone.
> 
> Never have.  Never will.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog.
> 
> China does not want to get bit.
Click to expand...


What makes you think China has no backbone?


----------



## yiostheoy

Fenton Lum said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> US needs to be a bit more picky about its prospective partners. It seems that is what you are suggesting
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know, this has been working pretty well for the power structure, don't you think?  A few headlines from the corporate state owned media and a rabid public clamors for war.  Rinse, repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but it looks like people are beginning to become a bit more aware of the futile nature of some wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not enough to challenge the power sructure.  No population on the planet is more incarcerated or more held under surveillance than the american population.  And we do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> It would be small potatoes to raise a million man armed white army from the ranks of American civilians.  Even 10 million.
> 
> There are 300 million guns in possession now.
> 
> There are 40% of households armed.
> 
> There are still about 5% veterans who can provide leadership.
> 
> So don't kid yourself honey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically the "exceptional" american population can't even pull off a small potatoes operation honey.
Click to expand...

You have misunderstood.  Perhaps I should not have used "small potatoes".

It would be easy for the American civilian public to take militia control over any government Federal or State.

The Constitution intended it that way and Scalia agreed.


----------



## yiostheoy

Vikrant said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best hope seems to be for China to go in and talk with the little General and bribe him in some way?  They share a long border.
> 
> NK also shares a  border with Russia (Trumps buddy?).
> 
> View attachment 121073
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> China has no backbone.
> 
> Never have.  Never will.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog.
> 
> China does not want to get bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think China has no backbone?
Click to expand...

Because in their history China has only attacked helpless people like Tibet.

N.Korea is a rabid dog and China does not have the backbone to deal with it.


----------



## Fenton Lum

yiostheoy said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I divorced american television during the OJ trial, it's merely a conduit for poison and corporate state power structure indoctrination.
> 
> 
> 
> The OJ trial was riveting.
> 
> Marsha Clark blew it completely.
> 
> But then Vannatter taking a vial of OJ's blood back to the crime scene was dumber than dumb too.
> 
> Philip Vannatter dies at 70; LAPD detective in O.J. Simpson case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a circus and the first venture into reality tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My personal view was that OJ was guilty of a manslaughter brought on by emotional pressure from his bimbo slut x-wife.
> 
> If you read his book that is the impression you get.
> 
> He should have been more lightly charged rather than overcharged with 2 murder-one's.
> 
> Then a plea deal would have put him in prison for up to 5 years.
> 
> Even the Negroes would have agreed with that.
> 
> But Vannatter's bring OJ's blood to the scene changed everything.  What a dumbass cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Misconduct by 1 single cop can trash an entire trial.
Click to expand...


As long a the masses can be distracted from the economic colonialism being perpetrated by the corporate state power structure, and the societal concentration and redistribution of wealth can be continued under the cover of endless distractions, who minds really.


----------



## Fenton Lum

yiostheoy said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't know, this has been working pretty well for the power structure, don't you think?  A few headlines from the corporate state owned media and a rabid public clamors for war.  Rinse, repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong but it looks like people are beginning to become a bit more aware of the futile nature of some wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not enough to challenge the power sructure.  No population on the planet is more incarcerated or more held under surveillance than the american population.  And we do nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speak for yourself.
> 
> It would be small potatoes to raise a million man armed white army from the ranks of American civilians.  Even 10 million.
> 
> There are 300 million guns in possession now.
> 
> There are 40% of households armed.
> 
> There are still about 5% veterans who can provide leadership.
> 
> So don't kid yourself honey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically the "exceptional" american population can't even pull off a small potatoes operation honey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have misunderstood.  Perhaps I should not have used "small potatoes".
> 
> It would be easy for the American civilian public to take militia control over any government Federal or State.
> 
> The Constitution intended it that way and Scalia agreed.
Click to expand...


Bwa ha ha ha, yeah, Scalia wanted it that, Jesus.  The american public simply cannot face how unfree they really are, that's all.


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best hope seems to be for China to go in and talk with the little General and bribe him in some way?  They share a long border.
> 
> NK also shares a  border with Russia (Trumps buddy?).
> 
> View attachment 121073
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> China has no backbone.
> 
> Never have.  Never will.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog.
> 
> China does not want to get bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think China has no backbone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in their history China has only attacked helpless people like Tibet.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog and China does not have the backbone to deal with it.
Click to expand...


You are right on mark about China's predatory actions in Tibet. 

But, why would N Korea bite its benefactor, China? This does not make sense. They are both in the same team.


----------



## Unkotare

Fenton Lum said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OJ trial was riveting.
> 
> Marsha Clark blew it completely.
> 
> But then Vannatter taking a vial of OJ's blood back to the crime scene was dumber than dumb too.
> 
> Philip Vannatter dies at 70; LAPD detective in O.J. Simpson case
> 
> 
> 
> It was a circus and the first venture into reality tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My personal view was that OJ was guilty of a manslaughter brought on by emotional pressure from his bimbo slut x-wife.
> 
> If you read his book that is the impression you get.
> 
> He should have been more lightly charged rather than overcharged with 2 murder-one's.
> 
> Then a plea deal would have put him in prison for up to 5 years.
> 
> Even the Negroes would have agreed with that.
> 
> But Vannatter's bring OJ's blood to the scene changed everything.  What a dumbass cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Misconduct by 1 single cop can trash an entire trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long a the masses can be distracted from the economic colonialism being perpetrated by the corporate state power structure, and the societal concentration and redistribution of wealth can be continued under the cover of endless distractions, who minds really.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's exactly how we got to the place we are in american society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may find my disclosure a bit strange but here it is: I have developed a revulsion towards watching TV. I prefer spending my time reading or blogging or posting on the political forums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I divorced american television during the OJ trial, it's merely a conduit for poison and corporate state power structure indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OJ trial was riveting.
> 
> Marsha Clark blew it completely.
> 
> But then Vannatter taking a vial of OJ's blood back to the crime scene was dumber than dumb too.
> 
> Philip Vannatter dies at 70; LAPD detective in O.J. Simpson case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a circus and the first venture into reality tv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My personal view was that OJ was guilty of a manslaughter brought on by emotional pressure from his bimbo slut x-wife.
> 
> If you read his book that is the impression you get.
> 
> He should have been more lightly charged rather than overcharged with 2 murder-one's.
> 
> Then a plea deal would have put him in prison for up to 5 years.
> 
> Even the Negroes would have agreed with that.
> 
> But Vannatter's bring OJ's blood to the scene changed everything.  What a dumbass cop.
Click to expand...


Please keep it civilized. The correct word is African Americans not Negroes.


----------



## Fenton Lum

Unkotare said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a circus and the first venture into reality tv.
> 
> 
> 
> My personal view was that OJ was guilty of a manslaughter brought on by emotional pressure from his bimbo slut x-wife.
> 
> If you read his book that is the impression you get.
> 
> He should have been more lightly charged rather than overcharged with 2 murder-one's.
> 
> Then a plea deal would have put him in prison for up to 5 years.
> 
> Even the Negroes would have agreed with that.
> 
> But Vannatter's bring OJ's blood to the scene changed everything.  What a dumbass cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Misconduct by 1 single cop can trash an entire trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long a the masses can be distracted from the economic colonialism being perpetrated by the corporate state power structure, and the societal concentration and redistribution of wealth can be continued under the cover of endless distractions, who minds really.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I've always been impressed with the level of maturity and insightfulness of americans when it comes to their political and economic system, or rather the efficiency of the corporate state power structure’s ability to recruit the masses into their own subjugation.


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should not be a war with China. Heck, we are not even sure if there is going to be a war with N Korea. But since Australian navy is not rowing with US navy, it tells me that Aussies may have sense that something serious is cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup exactly.
> 
> The Auzzies cannot risk losing their entire small fleet to a Chinese backlash.
> 
> The Auzzie fleet is safer in Auzzie waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like you are a firm believer in an inevitability of Chinese intervention. Well, it is not entirely illogical as N Korea is a vital proxy for China. Let us see what happens though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what China will do.
> 
> I'm just saying that Trump should not bet on no Chinese response.
> 
> I would use submarines not surface ships.
> 
> Surface ships are vulnerable to air power.
> 
> China is the air power king in East Asia.
> 
> Submarines are less vulnerable to air power.
> 
> China does not have the submarine power to track American subs.
Click to expand...


You seem to lack knowledge on naval warfare. Submarines are more vulnerable to air power than surface ships. Submarines can be taken out using destroyers, anti-submarine helicopters and air-crafts. At least surface ships are protected by integrated air defense systems. Submarines are completely vulnerable once detected.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A war with China over this will probably NOT go nuclear/strategic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best hope seems to be for China to go in and talk with the little General and bribe him in some way?  They share a long border.
> 
> NK also shares a  border with Russia (Trumps buddy?).
> 
> View attachment 121073
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> China has no backbone.
> 
> Never have.  Never will.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog.
> 
> China does not want to get bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think China has no backbone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in their history China has only attacked helpless people like Tibet.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog and China does not have the backbone to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right on mark about China's predatory actions in Tibet.
> 
> But, why would N Korea bite its benefactor, China? This does not make sense. They are both in the same team.
Click to expand...



They haven't been on the same team for some time now.


----------



## Unkotare

Fenton Lum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My personal view was that OJ was guilty of a manslaughter brought on by emotional pressure from his bimbo slut x-wife.
> 
> If you read his book that is the impression you get.
> 
> He should have been more lightly charged rather than overcharged with 2 murder-one's.
> 
> Then a plea deal would have put him in prison for up to 5 years.
> 
> Even the Negroes would have agreed with that.
> 
> But Vannatter's bring OJ's blood to the scene changed everything.  What a dumbass cop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Misconduct by 1 single cop can trash an entire trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long a the masses can be distracted from the economic colonialism being perpetrated by the corporate state power structure, and the societal concentration and redistribution of wealth can be continued under the cover of endless distractions, who minds really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always been impressed with the level of maturity and insightfulness of americans when it comes to their political and economic system, or rather the efficiency of the corporate state power structure’s ability to recruit the masses into their own subjugation.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fenton Lum

Unkotare said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrific.
> 
> 
> 
> Misconduct by 1 single cop can trash an entire trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long a the masses can be distracted from the economic colonialism being perpetrated by the corporate state power structure, and the societal concentration and redistribution of wealth can be continued under the cover of endless distractions, who minds really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always been impressed with the level of maturity and insightfulness of americans when it comes to their political and economic system, or rather the efficiency of the corporate state power structure’s ability to recruit the masses into their own subjugation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think most of us recall kindergarten, thanks.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best hope seems to be for China to go in and talk with the little General and bribe him in some way?  They share a long border.
> 
> NK also shares a  border with Russia (Trumps buddy?).
> 
> View attachment 121073
> 
> 
> 
> China has no backbone.
> 
> Never have.  Never will.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog.
> 
> China does not want to get bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you think China has no backbone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in their history China has only attacked helpless people like Tibet.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog and China does not have the backbone to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right on mark about China's predatory actions in Tibet.
> 
> But, why would N Korea bite its benefactor, China? This does not make sense. They are both in the same team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't been on the same team for some time now.
Click to expand...


Since when?


----------



## Unkotare

Fenton Lum said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misconduct by 1 single cop can trash an entire trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long a the masses can be distracted from the economic colonialism being perpetrated by the corporate state power structure, and the societal concentration and redistribution of wealth can be continued under the cover of endless distractions, who minds really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always been impressed with the level of maturity and insightfulness of americans when it comes to their political and economic system, or rather the efficiency of the corporate state power structure’s ability to recruit the masses into their own subjugation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think most of us recall kindergarten, thanks.
Click to expand...



Your last formal education?


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> China has no backbone.
> 
> Never have.  Never will.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog.
> 
> China does not want to get bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think China has no backbone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in their history China has only attacked helpless people like Tibet.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog and China does not have the backbone to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right on mark about China's predatory actions in Tibet.
> 
> But, why would N Korea bite its benefactor, China? This does not make sense. They are both in the same team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't been on the same team for some time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when?
Click to expand...


At least ten years. NK is a thorn in China's side and has been for a long time. They don't want to share a border with what some old CCP fools see as a proxy for the US, but having that loony-bin as a neighbor is no one's idea of a good time.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think China has no backbone?
> 
> 
> 
> Because in their history China has only attacked helpless people like Tibet.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog and China does not have the backbone to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right on mark about China's predatory actions in Tibet.
> 
> But, why would N Korea bite its benefactor, China? This does not make sense. They are both in the same team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't been on the same team for some time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least ten years. NK is a thorn in China's side and has been for a long time. They don't want to share a border with what some old CCP fools see as a proxy for the US, but having that loony-bin as a neighbor is no one's idea of a good time.
Click to expand...


I believe that you have fallen for Chinese facade. 

---

*China’s game in North Korea: What does China have to gain by keeping the status quo?*

...

But China would like to use North Korea to weaken the U.S./South Korea alliance and undermine the U.S.’ position in Asia.

...

It reportedly began acquiring nuclear technology from the 1980s with lots of help from friends like Pakistan, China and the Soviet Union.

...

What is the solution to North Korea’s rogue activities? According to conventional wisdom, the answer lies in China, North Korea’s principal benefactor. Some 90% of North Korea’s trade is with China, which is also responsible for the lion’s share of its foreign investment.

China also hosts thousands of North Korean workers, most of whose wages goes back to the North Korean regime. North Korea is highly dependent on Chinese aid, especially for food and energy.

Surely China could just cut its umbilical cord with Korea, and save the U.S., South Korea, Japan and the rest of us from this horrific regime. But there is no evidence of any willingness of China to tackle North Korea seriously, even if it has become greatly irritated by North Korea’s behaviour until Kim Jong-un.

China’s game in North Korea: What does China have to gain by keeping the status quo?


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because in their history China has only attacked helpless people like Tibet.
> 
> N.Korea is a rabid dog and China does not have the backbone to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right on mark about China's predatory actions in Tibet.
> 
> But, why would N Korea bite its benefactor, China? This does not make sense. They are both in the same team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't been on the same team for some time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least ten years. NK is a thorn in China's side and has been for a long time. They don't want to share a border with what some old CCP fools see as a proxy for the US, but having that loony-bin as a neighbor is no one's idea of a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that you have fallen for Chinese facade......
Click to expand...



And it has been very-well established that your views in all such matters must pass through the filter of your irrational bigotry.


----------



## Vikrant

*Americans strongly back military use to defend allies from North Korea*

Against the backdrop of the latest North Korean missile test, a new poll finds nearly two-thirds of Americans are extremely concerned the Pyongyang regime has nuclear weapons and say they would back the use of U.S. military force to protect allies in the region in the event of a serious conflict.

The Pew Research Center released the poll, taken well before the new missile test, on Wednesday, just two days before a meeting between President Trump and Chinese President Xi Jinping in which North Korea's behavior is likely to be high on the agenda.

U.S. and South Korean officials identified the projectile launched Wednesday as a KN-15 medium-range missile, which was first publicly tested in February. After the initial test, North Korean leader Kim Jong Un said the missile, called “Pukguksong-2”, gives Pyongyang another nuclear attack capability against the United States and South Korea.

The missile uses pre-loaded solid fuel, which means it takes a shorter time to prepare it for a launch than the liquid propellant missiles that make up most of its arsenal.

...

Americans strongly back military use to defend allies from North Korea


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right on mark about China's predatory actions in Tibet.
> 
> But, why would N Korea bite its benefactor, China? This does not make sense. They are both in the same team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't been on the same team for some time now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least ten years. NK is a thorn in China's side and has been for a long time. They don't want to share a border with what some old CCP fools see as a proxy for the US, but having that loony-bin as a neighbor is no one's idea of a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that you have fallen for Chinese facade......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it has been very-well established that your views in all such matters must pass through the filter of your irrational bigotry.
Click to expand...


I do not have time for this non sense. If you want to debate like an adult, please do so or stay out. Your habit of picking one line out of entire paragraph to fabricate context in isolation is childish. This kind of behavior is acceptable from children not an adult.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't been on the same team for some time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least ten years. NK is a thorn in China's side and has been for a long time. They don't want to share a border with what some old CCP fools see as a proxy for the US, but having that loony-bin as a neighbor is no one's idea of a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that you have fallen for Chinese facade......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it has been very-well established that your views in all such matters must pass through the filter of your irrational bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have time for this non sense. If you want to debate like an adult, please do so or stay out......
Click to expand...




= agree with my bigoted premise or I'll cry! WaaAAaa!


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least ten years. NK is a thorn in China's side and has been for a long time. They don't want to share a border with what some old CCP fools see as a proxy for the US, but having that loony-bin as a neighbor is no one's idea of a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that you have fallen for Chinese facade......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it has been very-well established that your views in all such matters must pass through the filter of your irrational bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have time for this non sense. If you want to debate like an adult, please do so or stay out......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = agree with my bigoted premise or I'll cry! WaaAAaa!
Click to expand...


You are wasting my time child. Go play with someone your age.


----------



## skye

Vikrant said:


> I think Australian navy should have joined US navy.
> 
> ---




Why??????????????  why?    not a chance ...good for OZ!


I don't care if you are a warmonger but don't imply  the rest of the world has to be a warmonger too.


----------



## Vikrant

Chinese opposition to South Korea’s deployment of the THAAD missile defense system is less about missiles and more about efforts to weaken the US network of formal and informal alliances in Asia that has underpinned the regional order for the last seventy years.

The THAAD controversy displays China’s familiar modus operandi: First, pick a fight over an allegedly offensive act. Next, follow up with vitriol and veiled threats, and then inflict economic pressure — all while declaring the exercise the spontaneous reaction of the righteously offended Chinese people.

This sequence played out to form in South Korea in recent months, highlighted by verbal assaults on Seoul and fierce pressure on Lotte Group’s business operations inside China. (Lotte sold the land being used for THAAD batteries in South Korea.)

...

The (real) reason China doesn’t like South Korea’s missile defenses


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least ten years. NK is a thorn in China's side and has been for a long time. They don't want to share a border with what some old CCP fools see as a proxy for the US, but having that loony-bin as a neighbor is no one's idea of a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that you have fallen for Chinese facade......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it has been very-well established that your views in all such matters must pass through the filter of your irrational bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have time for this non sense. If you want to debate like an adult, please do so or stay out......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = agree with my bigoted premise or I'll cry! WaaAAaa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wasting my time child. Go play with someone your age.
Click to expand...



Reinforcing my point.


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australian navy should have joined US navy.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why??????????????  why?    not a chance ...good for OZ!
> 
> 
> I don't care if you are a warmonger but don't imply  the rest of the world has to be a warmonger too.
Click to expand...


Take your anti-anxiety medicine 

That statement of mine was in conjunction with a scheduled naval exercise between Australian and US navies. It was not about any war. 

Having said that, as a good ally, Australia should join US.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that you have fallen for Chinese facade......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it has been very-well established that your views in all such matters must pass through the filter of your irrational bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have time for this non sense. If you want to debate like an adult, please do so or stay out......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = agree with my bigoted premise or I'll cry! WaaAAaa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wasting my time child. Go play with someone your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforcing my point.
Click to expand...


You have no point therefore nothing is there that can be reinforced.


----------



## Vikrant

*China pushes back on tougher U.S. approach to North Korea *

China on Saturday dismissed U.S. efforts to adopt a stronger stance toward North Korea, testing Secretary of State Rex Tillerson and the progress he hopes to achieve in Beijing on the final, most precarious leg of his Asia tour.

The day before Tillerson’s visit, he said “all options are on the table” with North Korea, reversing the approachof previous administrations and signalling to Beijing that the United States has not ruled out military strikes on China’s ally. On Saturday in Beijing, Tillerson warned that the threat from North Korea was at a “rather dangerous level.”

...

China pushes back on tougher U.S. approach to North Korea


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it has been very-well established that your views in all such matters must pass through the filter of your irrational bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have time for this non sense. If you want to debate like an adult, please do so or stay out......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = agree with my bigoted premise or I'll cry! WaaAAaa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wasting my time child. Go play with someone your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforcing my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no point therefore nothing is there that can be reinforced.
Click to expand...



There's that filter of your irrational bigotry again.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have time for this non sense. If you want to debate like an adult, please do so or stay out......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = agree with my bigoted premise or I'll cry! WaaAAaa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wasting my time child. Go play with someone your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforcing my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no point therefore nothing is there that can be reinforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's that filter of your irrational bigotry again.
Click to expand...


Look in the mirror if you want to see a bigot.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> = agree with my bigoted premise or I'll cry! WaaAAaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting my time child. Go play with someone your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforcing my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no point therefore nothing is there that can be reinforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's that filter of your irrational bigotry again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror if you want to see a bigot.
Click to expand...



How so?


----------



## Vikrant

*WHY CHINA REMAINS NORTH KOREA’S BIGGEST ALLY*

...

“China from a geopolitical point of view as well as geostrategic point of view see North Korea as sort of a buffer zone from the potential encroachment, in a sense, surrounding China by powers that are all aligned with the United States,” Arthur Dong, professor at Georgetown’s McDonough School of Business, told Newsweek Thursday. “That ring fence that’s sort of been built in the post-World War II period with American allies, starting with South Korea, then on Japan, then on to Taiwan and certainly places like Okinawa and the Philippines.

“China is looking at this as potentially a military threat, and thus having a need to continue supporting its allies no matter how unsavory those allies are with the North Korean regime.”

It's of utmost importance to China to not lose ground to the U.S. , Dong said, even if it means defending a regime known for oppressing its people. 

“China wants to reclaim its status as sort of the predominant power in east Asia, and in order to create that sort of perception they have to stand up for any ally in the region,” he said.

...

Why China remains North Korea’s biggest ally


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> = agree with my bigoted premise or I'll cry! WaaAAaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting my time child. Go play with someone your age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforcing my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no point therefore nothing is there that can be reinforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's that filter of your irrational bigotry again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror if you want to see a bigot.
Click to expand...



What, specifically, do you mean?


----------



## Vikrant

*Why Trump may be about to decapitate North Korea*

Imagine a world without communist North Korea. For the Trump administration, it’s easy if you try.

President Trump tweeted that Pyongyang is “looking for trouble” and that he would “solve the problem” with or without North Korea’s neighbor and patron China. This was the latest in an escalating exchange of threats in which the Kim Jong Un regime threatened nuclear retaliation if “even a single bullet” was fired at the Hermit Kingdom. Meanwhile, the USS Carl Vinson carrier strike group is headed towards the peninsula, and China has deployed 150,000 troops to the Korean border, possibly to mitigate the flood of refugees that would follow military action.

The crisis is long in coming. Successive generations of policymakers have kicked the North Korea can down the road since the 1953 armistice. The Kim dynasty was allowed to maintain its totalitarian dystopia because the threat was mostly contained, and there was no solution that did not involve a general war that would devastate our prosperous democratic ally in South Korea. Instead, the world awaited the expected collapse of the nightmarish North Korean dictatorship. The collapse has yet to come.

Now the calculus has changed. North Korea has an active nuclear weapons program and is rapidly developing the capability to deliver these weapons to the United States mainland. Kim Jong Un, the communist state’s third dynastic ruler, is determined to have a seat at the strategic nuclear table. If the United States waits, one of the most bellicose, seemingly least rational regimes in modern history will have the capability to kill millions of Americans at a stroke.

...

Why Trump may be about to decapitate North Korea: James Robbins


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting my time child. Go play with someone your age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforcing my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no point therefore nothing is there that can be reinforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's that filter of your irrational bigotry again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror if you want to see a bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What, specifically, do you mean?
Click to expand...

hm?


----------



## Vikrant

*China's playing the North Korea card*

US President Donald Trump wants China to solve his number one foreign policy challenge - taming the nuclear ambitions of North Korea's mad young dictator, Kim Jong-un.

But China would like to use North Korea to weaken the US-South Korea alliance and undermine the US's position in Asia.

...

China's playing the North Korea card


----------



## Vikrant

North Korea celebrated the 105th anniversary of the birth of its founding father Kim Il-sung on April 15. To commemorate the occasion, it held a huge military parade in Pyongyang.

Knowing that the event would be closely watched the world over and certainly by the United States, South Korea and Japan – its adversaries in the region – Pyongyang put on quite a show.

For close observers of the country’s nuclear programme, North Korea took no chances at the parade. It laid bare its nuclear weapons strategy in a display that should have put to rest any sweet tempered and optimistic ideas that it is nothing more than a bargaining chip to extract concessions from the West and South Korea.

The conclusion of the parade, when North Korea usually shows off its heavy armour, artillery and ballistic missile systems and launchers, was especially expressive this year.

Among the new systems and configurations on display, we saw new launchers for Pyongyang’s previously ship-based Kumsong-3 anti-ship cruise missile.

...

Opinion: parade shows N Korea prepared to wage nuclear war


----------



## Vikrant

theliq

Finally we found something more interesting than v****a 

---

*North Korea warns Australia of nuclear strike for 'blindly' following US*

North Korea has warned Australia is "coming within the range of a nuclear strike" over their support for the United States' approach to the isolated country.

During a visit from US Vice President Mike Pence, Australia's Foreign Minister Julie Bishop told media she supports the US' foreign policy of keeping "all options on the table" in regards to the totalitarian dictatorship's provocative actions in the region. 

North Korea's state news agency KCNA has issued a string of over-the-top threats, warning: "The Australian Foreign Minister had better think twice about the consequences to be entailed by her reckless tongue-lashing before flattering the US.

"If Australia persists in following the US moves to isolate and stifle the DPRK and remains a shock brigade of the US master, this will be a suicidal act of coming within the range of the nuclear strike of the strategic force of the DPRK," KCNZ reported, according to a Sydney Morning Herald translation.

...

North Korea warns Australia of nuclear strike for 'blindly' following US


----------



## yiostheoy

Vikrant said:


> I think Australian navy should have joined US navy.
> 
> ---
> 
> The head of all U.S. forces in the Pacific canceled a planned carrier exercise with the Australian navy and redirected the Carl Vinson carrier strike group to the waters off the Korean Peninsula as the U.S. weighs a series of limited options for dealing with an increasingly unbalanced and dangerous North Korean regime.
> 
> In a release Saturday afternoon, U.S. Pacific Command announced the cancellation and redeployment of Vinson. Announcing carrier movements in advance is rare, and generally done to send a clear message.
> 
> "Admiral Harry Harris, Commander, U.S. Pacific Command, has directed the Carl Vinson Strike Group to sail north and report on station in the Western Pacific Ocean after departing Singapore April 8," the release said.
> 
> “Carl Vinson Strike Group, including Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), embarked Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 2, Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyers USS Wayne E. Meyer (DDG 108) and USS Michael Murphy (DDG 112), and Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Lake Champlain (CG 57), will operate in the Western Pacific rather than executing previously planned port visits to Australia.”
> 
> The release does not specifically mention North Korea, but two defense officials who spoke to Navy Times Sunday said the move is designed to send a message to North Korea and to increasingly nervous allies such as Japan and South Korea that the U.S. is ready to defend them.
> 
> “It’s designed to send a message to our allies and all the nations in the region,” one official said. “With Vinson comes a lot of options for leadership.”
> 
> ...
> 
> Korea crisis deepens as the US dispatches the Carl Vinson strike group to the region


It was all a bluff.

DJ Trump was bluffing.

The carrier task force was NOT on their way to N.Korea.

They/it was on the way to Alaska.


----------



## yiostheoy

Vikrant said:


> theliq
> 
> Finally we found something more interesting than v****a
> 
> ---
> 
> *North Korea warns Australia of nuclear strike for 'blindly' following US*
> 
> North Korea has warned Australia is "coming within the range of a nuclear strike" over their support for the United States' approach to the isolated country.
> 
> During a visit from US Vice President Mike Pence, Australia's Foreign Minister Julie Bishop told media she supports the US' foreign policy of keeping "all options on the table" in regards to the totalitarian dictatorship's provocative actions in the region.
> 
> North Korea's state news agency KCNA has issued a string of over-the-top threats, warning: "The Australian Foreign Minister had better think twice about the consequences to be entailed by her reckless tongue-lashing before flattering the US.
> 
> "If Australia persists in following the US moves to isolate and stifle the DPRK and remains a shock brigade of the US master, this will be a suicidal act of coming within the range of the nuclear strike of the strategic force of the DPRK," KCNZ reported, according to a Sydney Morning Herald translation.
> 
> ...
> 
> North Korea warns Australia of nuclear strike for 'blindly' following US


bump !!!


----------



## yiostheoy

Why are you Vikrant bumping this nonsense.

It was a DJ Trump bluff.


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> theliq
> 
> Finally we found something more interesting than v****a
> 
> ---
> 
> *North Korea warns Australia of nuclear strike for 'blindly' following US*
> 
> North Korea has warned Australia is "coming within the range of a nuclear strike" over their support for the United States' approach to the isolated country.
> 
> During a visit from US Vice President Mike Pence, Australia's Foreign Minister Julie Bishop told media she supports the US' foreign policy of keeping "all options on the table" in regards to the totalitarian dictatorship's provocative actions in the region.
> 
> North Korea's state news agency KCNA has issued a string of over-the-top threats, warning: "The Australian Foreign Minister had better think twice about the consequences to be entailed by her reckless tongue-lashing before flattering the US.
> 
> "If Australia persists in following the US moves to isolate and stifle the DPRK and remains a shock brigade of the US master, this will be a suicidal act of coming within the range of the nuclear strike of the strategic force of the DPRK," KCNZ reported, according to a Sydney Morning Herald translation.
> 
> ...
> 
> North Korea warns Australia of nuclear strike for 'blindly' following US
> 
> 
> 
> bump !!!
Click to expand...


Trump


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> Why are you Vikrant bumping this nonsense.
> 
> It was a DJ Trump bluff.



Apparently, it is still in the news. Did you miss the latest overtures of N Korea towards the greatest ally of the US?


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy,

I thought you said that the aircraft carrier was in Alaska. It is right there in one of the China seas. I guess it is too early to tell if Trump is bluffing or he is serious. 

---

*North Korea threatens to sink US aircraft carrier*

Tokyo (CNN)North Korea on Sunday threatened to sink an American aircraft carrier that is beginning joint drills with two Japanese destroyers in the western Pacific Ocean.

The USS Carl Vinson will be joined by the Ashigara and Samidare destroyers in "tactical training" drills near the Philippines, the Japan Maritime Self Defense Force said.

North Korea's state-run newspaper Rodong Sinmun said in an editorial the country is ready to illustrate its "military force" by sinking a "nuclear-powered aircraft carrier with a single strike."

The state newspaper claimed to have weaponry which "can reach continental US and Asia Pacific region" and the "absolute weapon," hydrogen bomb.

...

North Korea threatens US ship starting drills - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## yiostheoy

Vikrant said:


> yiostheoy,
> 
> I thought you said that the aircraft carrier was in Alaska. It is right there in one of the China seas. I guess it is too early to tell if Trump is bluffing or he is serious.
> 
> ---
> 
> *North Korea threatens to sink US aircraft carrier*
> 
> Tokyo (CNN)North Korea on Sunday threatened to sink an American aircraft carrier that is beginning joint drills with two Japanese destroyers in the western Pacific Ocean.
> 
> The USS Carl Vinson will be joined by the Ashigara and Samidare destroyers in "tactical training" drills near the Philippines, the Japan Maritime Self Defense Force said.
> 
> North Korea's state-run newspaper Rodong Sinmun said in an editorial the country is ready to illustrate its "military force" by sinking a "nuclear-powered aircraft carrier with a single strike."
> 
> The state newspaper claimed to have weaponry which "can reach continental US and Asia Pacific region" and the "absolute weapon," hydrogen bomb.
> 
> ...
> 
> North Korea threatens US ship starting drills - CNNPolitics.com


The aircraft carrier that the White House said was headed to North Korea last week is finally heading that way


----------



## Vikrant

yiostheoy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy,
> 
> I thought you said that the aircraft carrier was in Alaska. It is right there in one of the China seas. I guess it is too early to tell if Trump is bluffing or he is serious.
> 
> ---
> 
> *North Korea threatens to sink US aircraft carrier*
> 
> Tokyo (CNN)North Korea on Sunday threatened to sink an American aircraft carrier that is beginning joint drills with two Japanese destroyers in the western Pacific Ocean.
> 
> The USS Carl Vinson will be joined by the Ashigara and Samidare destroyers in "tactical training" drills near the Philippines, the Japan Maritime Self Defense Force said.
> 
> North Korea's state-run newspaper Rodong Sinmun said in an editorial the country is ready to illustrate its "military force" by sinking a "nuclear-powered aircraft carrier with a single strike."
> 
> The state newspaper claimed to have weaponry which "can reach continental US and Asia Pacific region" and the "absolute weapon," hydrogen bomb.
> 
> ...
> 
> North Korea threatens US ship starting drills - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> The aircraft carrier that the White House said was headed to North Korea last week is finally heading that way
Click to expand...


The aircraft carrier ended up carrying out the exercise with Australian navy after all. The exercise that was supposedly canceled. That is where it was carrying out exercise with Australian navy.


----------

